# Expats in Portugal face higher tax burden this year



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in Portugal face paying more tax this year as the government is aiming to increase tax revenues by 30% in 2013 as part of its national austerity programme. The new charges mean that Portugal’s tax burden is now higher than in the UK, France, Spain, Germany and Italy. Expats resident in Portugal are required [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats in Portugal face higher tax burden this year...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

